# New here and not sure if I'm an ENFP or ENFJ or something else



## ThisProtest (Apr 29, 2009)

> If you care too much (ESFJ trait) you will destroy an INTP.


Explain? 



> How do you test on Paragon? (link in my signature)


Will check it out...


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Guards! Guards!*



ThisProtest said:


> Explain?
> 
> Will check it out...


This is mainly intuition and experience, personal and observation. Parental behaviour.

Examples of caring too much by parents would be helicoptering their offspring by using influence to get them jobs which would not be their own choice and can backfire was disasterous results.

Others would be the Andromeda Game where the Mother puts her daughter on parade. Then only the Dogs of War (ISTJ), or the Cavalry (ESFJ) will come. The daughter may end with a Guard of some sort SJ. 

R D Laing had something to say about such things, although couched in my words.


----------

